# spraying Sher-wood precat lacquer (T77-F37)



## eastside (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking for any advice from the experienced L J crowd on spraying Sherwin Williams Lacquer. I will be spraying an entertainment center made with Cherry ( solid face and doors / ply cabinet ). I have a porter cable gravity feed HVLP with a 1.5 mm tip. 30 gallon compressor with a water separator in line. The gun also has a small pressure regulator on it. A sealed off clean room with ventilation and by this week end it will be heated. Precautions have been taken to prevent the vapor from exploding. Everything sanded to 220 some parts with sandpaper by hand and others like the face frame sanded with an orbital sander. 
My unknowns are blotching on cherry with lacquer this is my first attempt at spraying lacquer. The gun set up I.E. pressure at tip, pressure from tank or anything about the gun set up because ( you never know what you don't know). Time between coats and sanding between coats and especially how exactly do you rub out the final finish for a smooth professional feel. I'm not going to go as far as wet sanding and compounding but more of a rub out with steel wool or something else that's fast and acceptable.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Spend at least a day practicing on scrap before you roll in your finished project. There are a lot of variables involved (temperature, humidity, tip size, air pressure, spray pattern, application rate, etc) which will affect the resulting finish, and you should experiment with your setup to get the best results you can.

Pre-cat lacquers dry quickly, so you can try several things in a few hours.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have not used that lacquer or gun, so I'm no help there. Howerever, I have done a lot of lacquer work. I used to use a product called wool wax for rubbing out finishes with steel wool. This may not be the brand I used years ago, but it sounds like the same thing--
http://www.thefurnitureconnoisseur.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=278
It is easy to use, and doesn't require wet-sanding. This might help you.

That said, will get a much better polish by wet-sanding and hand rubbing. If you ever want to go that route, let me know. I could probably help.

Good luck


----------

